# Llamado !!



## TioMario (Oct 28, 2009)

Voy a hacer este post en español por razones de tema:
Hay algún cuber en Uruguay o alrededores? la verdad es que quiero saber si estoy solo aquí... 
Gracias!

P.S: English speakers/writers here: what I'm trying to do is to look for cubers in my country, is not a popular hobbie here, but maybe I can found someone in this great community.
I can't lose anything right?


----------



## Lucas (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't know if there are people from Uruguay in this forum. But there are several cubers from Latinoamerica here.


----------



## TioMario (Oct 28, 2009)

well, hope they find my message, thanks man!


----------



## V-te (Oct 28, 2009)

Yo no soy de Uruguay, pero soy de Mexico.( pero vivo en los Estados Unidos) Aqui estoy si occupas algo, o solo si quieres hablar.


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 28, 2009)

yo soy de Chile, conozco cuberos de Colombia, Brasil, Mexico, Peru, Argentina y porsupuesto Chile, si quieres competir te recomiendo juntar dinero y viajar a algun pais de Latinoamerica que tenga competencias oficiales, osea Chile, Mexico o Brasil, aqui en Chile tendremos competencias pronto y estaremos con los brazos abiertos a competidores de otros paises


----------



## stiwi griffin (Oct 28, 2009)

yo soy de madrid, espaÑa


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 28, 2009)

Supongo que tu mejor alternativa es visitar Brasil o Chile. Mati, no sabes si en Argentina también haya cuberos que quieran organizar una competencia?
Saludos


----------



## TioMario (Oct 28, 2009)

Me alegro que en latinoamérica haya gente interesada en los puzzles.
Ahora mismo no me siento calificado como para competir, pero probablemente dentro de unos meses quiera hacerlo, cuando consiga tiempos por debajo de un minuto...
Gracias gente, me siento menos solo !


----------



## Lucas (Oct 28, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> Supongo que tu mejor alternativa es visitar Brasil o Chile. Mati, no sabes si en Argentina también haya cuberos que quieran organizar una competencia?
> Saludos



Yo soy de Argentina (no lo dije en mi comentario anterior). Pero no sé de nada de competiciones acá.


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 28, 2009)

Pedro is from South America too, and I believe has organized and/or delegated half the competitions there.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 29, 2009)

yo soy de taiwan y no puede hablar espanol


i just started spanish for like, 1 semester and i sucks at it 

takes almost a minute to understand a sentence


----------



## Logan (Oct 29, 2009)

Mi gusto español como el pollo frito.

I might be a little rusty.


----------



## TioMario (Oct 29, 2009)

hahahaha, keep trying guys.
Maybe if you help me with my cubing I help you with your english.


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 29, 2009)

si, en Argentina se esta armado un foro y quieren llevar al delegado de Chile

y no creas que no eres bueno, cuando vino mi amigo argentino tenia avg 45 en 3x3

es curioso como conjugan el español las persona de habla inglesa

mi gustar mejorar el ingles mio ^^


----------



## UZB (Oct 29, 2009)

Yo soy de chile 
Es verdad mati conjugan raro xD


----------



## TioMario (Oct 29, 2009)

Logan said:


> Mi gusto español como el pollo frito.


I still don't get what you just tried to say... :confused:

Pero mira que no llego a 45 segundos ni con un cuete en el culo...
Igiual creo que estaría bueno ir a una competencia, al menos a mirar y pasar un rato con otros cubers, compartir ideas, tomar unas cervezas!!!


----------



## Logan (Oct 29, 2009)

TioMario said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Mi gusto español como el pollo frito.
> ...



according to google translate it is: My Spanish tastes like fried chicken...


----------



## TioMario (Oct 29, 2009)

Google translator sucks.
A good translation would be: "Mi español tiene gusto a pollo frito"
But... what?!. If I say "my english tastes like baked potatoes" that means something?


----------



## Logan (Oct 29, 2009)

TioMario said:


> Google translator sucks.
> A good translation would be: "Mi español tiene gusto a pollo frito"
> But... what?!. If I say "my english tastes like baked potatoes" that means something?



no. I was just trying to confuse you. It worked  sorry.


----------



## TioMario (Oct 29, 2009)

I like you Logan, I will buy you a beer if I meet you some day.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 29, 2009)

Más allá de que ciertos mensajes están escritos con el traductor (por ejemplo Google traduce "I am from Taiwan and can't speak spanish
" como "Yo soy de Taiwán y no puede hablar español"), ellos tienen con el español los mismos problemas que nosotros (los que no hablamos inglés de forma nativa) tenemos con dicho lenguaje.

Acerca del pollo frito, está claro que el pollo es mejor asado o rostizado o como sea antes de frito....

@Tio Mario, con un poco de práctica vas a poder bajar los tiempos, claro que tenés que poder girar el cubo con cierta velocidad para lograrlo, además de todas las otras técnicas y algoritmos de cada método que tenés que aprender.

PD: lol, this has become the Spanish speaking thread.


----------



## Logan (Oct 29, 2009)

TioMario said:


> I like you Logan, I will buy you a beer if I meet you some day.



too bad thats ilegal.  I'm only 14.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 29, 2009)

Logan said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > I like you Logan, I will buy you a beer if I meet you some day.
> ...



I don't know even if he doesn't know that you are a guy or it is his problems with non-native english the cause xD.


----------



## TioMario (Oct 29, 2009)

Español: Gracias por todas las respuestas, creo que logré lo que quería al darme cuenta que por ahi tengo alguna posibilidad de encontrarme con la comunidad latinomericana de cubers.
Antes de desvirtuar mas, creo que será mejor que se termine el hilo 

English: Thank you for all your kind messages, this thread has succeeded in its purpose. This thread is over for now, see you around the forum guys!


----------



## TioMario (Oct 29, 2009)

Lucas said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > TioMario said:
> ...



Damn... (auto :fp)


----------



## Lucas (Oct 29, 2009)

TioMario said:


> Lucas said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



Did you think that I was speaking seriously?


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 29, 2009)

obvio que eso sucede, pero es obvio porque el ingles es un idioma mucho mas facil de aprender que el español por la variedad de conjugaciones y exepciones a las reglas

btw, subi hace poco unos videos que te podrian ayudar, este es mi canal, me avisas si te sirvio, y visita cuberos.cl, un foro en español


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 29, 2009)

Ey, no olvides http://www.rubikmexico.com


----------



## stiwi griffin (Oct 29, 2009)

mati rubik said:


> obvio que eso sucede, pero es obvio porque el ingles es un idioma mucho mas facil de aprender que el español por la variedad de conjugaciones y exepciones a las reglas



bueno, realmente son mas o menos faciles si te saltas el subjuntivo, algo que nadie utiliza( al menos en espaÑa)


----------



## TioMario (Oct 29, 2009)

Gracias por los links, voy a chequear esos foros


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 29, 2009)

Logan said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > I like you Logan, I will buy you a beer if I meet you some day.
> ...



im 12 and what's this??:confused:


----------



## Lucas (Oct 29, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> mati rubik said:
> 
> 
> > obvio que eso sucede, pero es obvio porque el ingles es un idioma mucho mas facil de aprender que el español por la variedad de conjugaciones y exepciones a las reglas
> ...



Yo sí uso el subjuntivo, aunque es cierto que se usa poco, porque hay pocas frases que requieren usarlo... Pero, ¿nunca usan verbos del modo subjuntivo?

Lo que sí es claro es que hasta gente que tiene el español como lengua nativa no sabe hablarlo bien... eso lo veo en todos lados.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm not even going to attempt to write anything in spanish but I'm really shocked that I am able to understand most everything that is being said in this thread. I took spanish class about 5 years ago. 
I like this. I can practice my spanish lol. Now we just also need a thread in 中文 so I can practice that too.


----------



## TioMario (Oct 29, 2009)

y son llamados HOYGANS


----------



## Lucas (Oct 29, 2009)

Lofty said:


> I'm not even going to attempt to write anything in spanish but I'm really shocked that I am able to understand most everything that is being said in this thread. I took spanish class about 5 years ago.
> I like this. I can practice my spanish lol. Now we just also need a thread in 中文 so I can practice that too.



Don't use new symbols, please xD. (not really new symbols, they are really old... but different)

Lol.


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 29, 2009)

felicidades lofty, no sabia que estudiabas español, cuando viaje a USA hablaremos en español 

sobre los hoygan, yo los veo a diario, mucha gente no sabe la diferencia entre hoye, oye, olle y holle (ni cuales existen realmente)


----------



## stiwi griffin (Oct 29, 2009)

los HOYGAN y los BENGATIO son un caso aparte, pero lo del subjuntivo es mu poco usado en españa, se usarlo pero no lo uso...casi nunca se usa


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 29, 2009)

pues aqui si se usa bastante, lo que no usamos (al contrario de España) es el pronombre personal vosotros, en lugar de ese usamos el ustedes


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 30, 2009)

Bueno Vista la feria nubodic laritimia el fonzo motordame felimiziade!


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 30, 2009)

mati rubik said:


> pues aqui si se usa bastante, lo que no usamos (al contrario de España) es el pronombre personal vosotros, en lugar de ese usamos el ustedes



Tampoco usamos el antepresente, antepasado, etc. Sólo pasado; es decir nunca decimos "he comido demasiado" sino "comí demasiado"


----------



## keith_emerson (Oct 30, 2009)

Yo soy de Argentina. Estoy aca nomas, cruzando el charco! Cualquier cosa que quieras organizar avisame. Conozco 4 o 5 personas de aca que cubean como yo.


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 30, 2009)

yo creo que estas confundido, son cosas totalmente diferentes, al decir he comido demasiado quieres decir que en el pasado varias veces comiste, pero al decir comi demasiado quieres decie que una vez comiste demasiado

al menos asi me lo enseñaron en la escuela


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 30, 2009)

mati rubik said:


> yo creo que estas confundido, son cosas totalmente diferentes, al decir he comido demasiado quieres decir que en el pasado varias veces comiste, pero al decir comi demasiado quieres decie que una vez comiste demasiado
> 
> al menos asi me lo enseñaron en la escuela



Si pero digamos que para hablar del pasado los españoles siempre usan el "he comido" y nosotros el "comí".
Es a lo que me refería.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 30, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> mati rubik said:
> 
> 
> > pues aqui si se usa bastante, lo que no usamos (al contrario de España) es el pronombre personal vosotros, en lugar de ese usamos el ustedes
> ...



Eso creo que no se cumple en todos los países latinoamericanos igual. De todas formas hay muchas diferencias.. algunos usan el tú, otros el vos... algunos mezclan vos y tú (escuché muchos uruguayos diciendo cosas como "tú sos" o "vos eres"). Después de eso la diferencia en el vocabulario. Algunos dicen auto, otros coche, otros carro, otros automóvil, etc.

Lo que no me cierra todavía es cómo pueden no usar el subjuntivo. Yo lo uso todo el tiempo.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 30, 2009)

Quién no usa el subjuntivo? El problema es que mucha gente no sabe que sí lo usa porque no sabe cómo es. Pero segun yo si usamos subjuntivo


----------



## stiwi griffin (Oct 30, 2009)

puede que en sudamerica sea una cosa muy extendida, pero en españa ya na de na...


----------

